# Male shore power outlets



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index.php?topic=156105.0
Yes, those are male outlets. Yes, they are 3 phase with no neutral.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

That doesn't seem safe.


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

fdew said:


> http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index.php?topic=156105.0
> Yes, those are male outlets. Yes, they are 3 phase with no neutral.


They look exactly like male INLETS. 

You're expected to bring power TO them.

If correctly installed, they should be dead cold.

I'm nearly blind, buy they look like they're designed for 50A twist lock cord caps -- Ground, Hot, Neutral -- with a bonding contact at the edge, to boot on the left. The inlet on the right looks to have a Ground, Hot, Hot, Neutral pin-out.

But, I don't trust my eyes any more.

Second opinions ?


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

They are HOT! with 3 phase no ground.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

fdew said:


> They are HOT! with 3 phase no ground.


Some idjit has installed them backwards. 

And these were expensive, too. :blink:

The situation screams for pin&sleeve.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What are they installed on? They look like they're bolted on the panel of a padmount transformer, maybe? 

Man, that's an awful lot of money to do it wrong. The two Hoffman boxes alone were probably 300 bucks.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Service Call said:


> That doesn't seem safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


Why???


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Why???


I guess because the male ends are energized and should only be that way when plugged into a female receptacle.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

fdew said:


> They are HOT! with 3 phase no ground.


Its not 3 phase, it should be 120/240 split phase ungrounded. 3 phase shore power is typically 100a wye 3 phase with a big pin and sleeve connector.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

backstay said:


> I guess because the male ends are energized and should only be that way when plugged into a female receptacle.


I see your point.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i have one of those suicide cords form my portable gen at the garage. im the only one who uses it. 3 times. for not more than 3 hours. usually only about an hour. with the lights on across the street. long story.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe these were put in without an interlock breaker(with the main)by mistake. That would explain them being hot.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

fdew said:


> They are HOT! with 3 phase no ground.


 I agree they're seriously wrong, but it looks like they're California s style with the equipment ground on the outside of the twist-body.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've seen the California style made for both 250 and 480 volt 3Ø 3 wire as well as the standard 125/250 volt. 

They look the same, but the tab on the prongs are different so they cannot be connected to the wrong voltage type.

406.6(B) states that prongs cannot be energized unless inserted into a receptacle. But since it's entitled 'Attachment Plugs', it might not apply here. 

406.4(F) states that receptacles shall be enclosed so that live terminals are not exposed to contact. I wonder if the cover qualifies as 'enclosed'?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

micromind said:


> I've seen the California style made for both 250 and 480 volt 3Ø 3 wire as well as the standard 125/250 volt.
> 
> They look the same, but the tab on the prongs are different so they cannot be connected to the wrong voltage type.
> 
> ...


IMHO -- No way. :no:

A flip lid is no dead front.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, those are inlets. Receptacles are _outlets_ and have the terminals enclosed to prevent contact with human appendages. Inlets are just like the male end of a cord cap. The exposed terminals should never be energised while exposed. Those look like stainless steel to me. I wonder how much they cost?


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

I would guess that the (obviously unqualified) ?electrician? was trying to jack up the charges by installing the most expensive materials in a Cost Plus project.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen worse....the sound company I worked for in Nor Cal used to use standard 20amp twistlocks on their SPEAKER cables.....it took a few incidents of frying speakers and amplifiers with 240v before the boss listened to me and let me change the connectors out to this: 










These are Neutrik Speakon style connectors.


----------



## metalpats (Apr 11, 2011)

mxslick said:


> I've seen worse....the sound company I worked for in Nor Cal used to use standard 20amp twistlocks on their SPEAKER cables.....it took a few incidents of frying speakers and amplifiers with 240v before the boss listened to me and let me change the connectors out to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've seen the exact opposit, speakon sp4 use for 20amp120/240 power, because youknow they are so much cheaper than the appropriate set of twist lock plug inlet and outlet


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

metalpats said:


> i've seen the exact opposit, speakon sp4 use for 20amp120/240 power, because youknow they are so much cheaper than the appropriate set of twist lock plug inlet and outlet


Neutrik does make a power connector very similar to a Speakon..called the Powercon..but it is spendy and I think it is only three terminals (Line-Neut-Gnd) . I have a few of the cord ends somewhere...

But it would not surprise me in the least that someone used Speakons for power..since a chassis recept is about $5 and the cord plug about $7-8 per.


----------



## metalpats (Apr 11, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Neutrik does make a power connector very similar to a Speakon..called the Powercon..but it is spendy and I think it is only three terminals (Line-Neut-Gnd) . I have a few of the cord ends somewhere...
> 
> But it would not surprise me in the least that someone used Speakons for power..since a chassis recept is about $5 and the cord plug about $7-8 per.


theu were definately not power con, they were just the chinese ripp off of the sp4

at lest sp4 are rated at 30 amp 600v


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

telsa said:


> IMHO -- No way. :no:
> 
> A flip lid is no dead front.




I thought that the " Lid " is screwed on over the outside , not flipped .





Don


----------

